

UK's largest sunday paper closed permanently (in part) by Twitter campaign - EwanToo
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/blog/2011/jul/07/news-of-the-world-phone-hacking-live-coverage

======
EwanToo
It's not a great link I know, but it's breaking news rather than an analysis
of the impact of the Twitter campaign.

For those outside the UK, this week there's been a sustained campaign to get
advertisers to pull their ads from the News of the World over a phone hacking
scandal (they accessed the voicemail's of a murdered child, and dead soldiers
for example).

------
estel
It's not just the UK's largest Sunday newspaper: it's the biggest circulation
English language newspaper on the planet.

